# Light - No Electricity



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You could do solar motion lights. I bought some cheap batter powered lights at walmart a few years ago that I stuck to my stalls. They worked ok but I generally will just drive the car down there and use headlights or carry a lantern from stall to stall.... It's poopie but you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

The electric fence is powered off a tractor battery. I wonder if there is a way to do that with lights.


----------



## CDSRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

Solar Light are the way to go. My whole place (house/well/coop/ect) is run off solar and wind power. And the propane oven... Anyway IDK if you have a harbor Freight or maybe Tractor Supply out there but they sell small solar panel kits cheap (like $40-$60) I have one on my chook coop and it keeps the lit during the fall. If you get the solar kit batteries it can run on cloudy days too or attatch a wind generator to it. Cheap, Green and effective!


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Sounds great, thanks for the ideas!


----------

